# Minor knee pain



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had it maybe a year, but it was very intermittent, and I only noticed it while walking occasionally to begin with, but in the last few months it's increased in frequency. It's a dull ache above, behind, and below my knee cap, my knee also clicks fairly often when I bend it or straighten it (walking, jogging and going up and down stairs). My knee caps ache sometimes after sitting cross legged and getting up, also while sitting crosslegged I sometimes notice a sore feeling around my knee cap and further into the back of my knee, occasionally a little sharp feeling in my knee cap. 
It's not nearly enough to interfere with my quality of life, but it's stopping me from going out for runs or do excersise on it I don't want to risk making it worse - though it doesn't stop when I'm just going about general activity - bent at a right angle for too long, for instance, while sitting down at work on a chair that's a little too high for me to place both feet flat on the floor.
Not that I'm that worried, but I'll note my mum's got arthritis, and developed it in her 40s, possibly earlier (and gets pain all over). I'm not overweight. I became more active in September last year, when I started attending a university where I have to walk up and down a big hill to get to and from campus, and probably spent quite alot of time sitting cross legged while studying (on a bed), increasingly as the year went on.

I've read both that resting it might help (and putting ice on - though my knees never swell), but also that building stregnth in your thighs can help for certain kinds of pain - so cycling. Any idea what would be a good plan?


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Pain + Clicking makes me think torn Meniscus.

Honestly, I think you should talk to a doctor, or a PT. Whatever the issue is, you don't want it to end up developing into something worse.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I tore my meniscus before. I chose, instead of surgery, to ice my knee routinely and rest. Even now, I ice if I exert myself too much in sports practice. Supplements, like Omega-3 and Multi-Vitamins, will help to ease the pain in the joints. If the pain is serious, reduce your use of that knee from such activities as running on gravel, and see a doctor. He may prescribe some medication for your pain or suggest you get a surgery if the pain is too extreme. I remember having to rest for months without putting much pressure on my knee. You may have to work slowly for recovery. However, do not expect to be as physically complete as you once were if you have had torn some ligaments in the knee. I'm more careful with this knee, but I am not prevented from exercising hard or working toward fitness goals. If you rest and recover properly, you shouldn't either.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

As they said, seems like it's a meniscus issue to me. I would urge you to go get it checked out so you know exactly what is wrong with it. Until you do, rest it as best as you possibly can.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Handout on Health: Sports Injuries



> What Should I Do if I Suffer an Injury?
> 
> Whether an injury is acute or chronic, there is never a good reason to try to "work through" the pain of an injury. When you have pain from a particular movement or activity, STOP! Continuing the activity only causes further harm.
> 
> ...


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

It sounds almost exactly like Anterior Knee Pain. I've had it on and off for a long while and it can get extremely painful. The best thing you can do is go to the doctor and ask for physiotherapy - but you can also get some knee supports and cut small holes in them for your kneecap, so it supports the area around it. Anterior Knee Pain is basically the kneecap catching on the bone very slightly. It's not harmful, but very uncomfortable.

Website:
http://anteriorkneepain.com/about/the-problem/

However, going to the doctor is still the best bet. Good luck!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I had the problem of my knee cap sliding out of place. Bending it gently can help (nutrients to the cartilage) and resting/icing it.
I have possible torn cartilage in my wrist and it makes popping sound/hurts alot. I was given a split for it, but surgery may be the other option.

I'd go to your GP and discuss it with them. They can send you to a physiotherapist to have it examined and make sure it's nothing serious.


----------

